# [Redhat Linux 9.0] Dienst lässt sich nicht neustarten



## Hawkings (14. Februar 2008)

Hi @ all, 

ich habe vorhin versucht, in einem neu aufgesetzen Redhat Linux mit Schwerpunkt Server einen Dienst nach einer Konfiguration des Startskripts neuzustarten. Hierbei bin ich strikt nach Installation Guide vorgegangen, und habe es mehrfach kontrolliert. Woran kann es liegen, dass der Dienst nicht gestartet wird?!
Ich habe ebenfalls vor der Editierung des Startskripts versucht, diesen Dienst neu zu starten, jedoch mit demselben Ergebnis:

Stopping K15postgresql service test:         [Failed]
Initializing database:                                 [Failed]
Starting K15postgresql service:                  [Failed]

Auch ein einfacher Startversuch oder einfach nur ein anhalten des Dienstes war nicht möglich...

Bitte um Hilfe

linuxrookie


----------



## deepthroat (14. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Was genau hast du gemacht? Von welcher Anleitung sprichst du?

Wenn du den postgresql Dienst starten willst, solltest du das Skript /etc/init.d/postgresql mit dem Parameter "start" ausführen. Wie es aussieht rufst du das Skript auf welches zum Beenden des Dienstes da ist auf (Start Skripte in den Unterverzeichnisses /etc/rc.[1-6] beginnen mit "S", Kill Skripte beginnen mit dem Buchstaben "K").

Gruß


----------



## Hawkings (14. Februar 2008)

Hey...

ich rede von diesem Installationguide hier, du findest sie im Anhang.
Hierbei steht auf Seite 8, bzw. 9 der Punkt, wo ich nicht mehr weiterkomme.
Nachdem ich die Datei nach Ig editiert habe, und sie neustarten soll, muckt der rum, dass es fehlgeschlagen ist!
Schau mal selbst...ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
Mittels eines /etc/init.d/postgresql start Befehls geht auch nichts, es schlägt ebenfalls fehl...
 Gruß Hawkin


----------



## deepthroat (14. Februar 2008)

Vergiss, was ich gesagt habe. Das macht keinen Unterschied welches Skript du aufrufst, da es sowieso alles nur Symlinks ins /etc/init.d Verzeichnis sind. (war wohl der Kaffeeentzug )

Wenn du den Dienst vorher auch schon nicht starten konntest, weist das auf ein Installationsproblem hin.

Probier mal den Service per Hand zu starten:
	
	
	



```
pg_ctl -D /usr/pgsql/data -l logfile start
```
Nach dem -D mußt du natürlich dein PostgreSQL Datenbankverzeichnis angeben..

Gruß


----------



## Hawkings (14. Februar 2008)

Kaffee ist jetzt genügen da 

Was mich auch wundert...in der Umgebungsvariable sollte ja eigentlich der Pfad des Datenbankverzeichnisses liegen, diese Umgebungsvariable ist im Ig auch genannt, jedoch nicht aufzufinden, wenn ich "env" mal eintippe, um mir alle Umgebungsvar anzuzeigen...schlecht, oder?!
Mir kam schon der Gedanke, dass ich vergessen hätte, die Packages zu installlieren für PostgreSQL(böser Kaffee), was jedoch nicht der Fall war...war installiert!

Weist das nichtvorhandensein der Umgebungsvariable auf ein Installationsproblem hin?

Weil als ich dann mal mittels locate die Verzeichnisse geprüft hatte und dort nur
a)/usr/lib/pgsql
b)/var/lib/pgsql/data
gefunden hatte und mittels Befehl "postgres -D a) oder b) start" versucht hatte, diese manuell zu starten, gab es folgende Meldung:



> "root" execution of the postgresql server is not permitted
> The server must be started under an unprivileged user id tp prevent a possbile system security compromise. See the documentation for more Informations and how to properly start the server.



Alles klar...ich hatte dann einen Benutzer angelegt, ihm Rechter gegeben und dann mal probiert, jedoch dasselbe Resultat...Weitere Ideen?!

Bin ma kurz Kaffee machen 

Hawkin


----------

